# Ruger gas piston upper



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a S&W M&P AR and was going to upgrade to the ruger gas piston upper, does anyone know if this will fit the lower of the S&W? And can someone recomend a web site to buy this?midway usa has it on backorder until the end of Sept!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Take your money and buy ammo. Don't try and fix something that works I have been there. But if you just think you have to have one I have a adams arms that I will fix you up with, I think ruger was useing them for they guns. just my 10 cents jj


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

@ glassplus, Just curious what has lead you to that conclusion? Been doing research and its kind of split down the middle...from what I have read.Always open to information.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Haveing had 3 diff. types, and haveing to get to shoot most that are on the mart.and talking to the people that have them. Have found them to not live up what they are suppose to do. Like suppose to be less recoil, NO, be more acc. NO , Bolt is suppose to be cooler YES, but are you goning to be shooting that much NO cleaner a little bet. But I have run over 1000 rds in one be fore cleaning, just keep oile in it, alot cheaper, than the cost diff. and you have to get it timed just right, are it will put a lot of stress on the Inter. parts. I go to a lot of matchs and get to talk to a lot people, and have built a lot of AR,s over the last 35+ yrs. I have been to colt ar arm school also, and leo arm. for over 15 yrs. If you want to call me and I will be glad to talk to to you some more. So just but ammo and don't try to fix sum thing works unless you just want to play, just remember you will not be able to get your money back JUst my 25 cents jj


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm with glass. If you want a gas piston rifle get one that was designed around it and not a retrofit to the AR platform.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got a buddy that was selling his Ruger upper. I can see if he still has it if you want me to.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

@ Glass Thanks for the insight,What Upper would you recommend that is not Gas Piston? If I do decide to go with the gas piston im not going to get a kit it would be the entire upper being replaced.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

@ Linkovich I will get back to you Glassplus has gotten me thinking so the jury is back out.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

The AR platefrom was not deg. for a piston sym I would not and will not be trying to do another one, I have spent to much already playing with it over the years. Yes I know some one is going to say they have one that works, but I will bet they have not put a lot of rds through it, and if they have I bet I can show them where their gun is being binged up. And as for a upper I would get one that fits to your lower,rra triger, if a carb. a crom. line barrel or sts., I long barrel a good sts. there is a lot of good stuff out there. Your will have to dec. help you want to acomp.. I have ouer 5 diff. makes of rec. and uppers and that in barrels to. I, m thinking about putting on a AR- class I have been asked by several people about doing one. JUst my 25 cents jj


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

A gass piston in a Ar = a solution looking for a problem. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

The ONLY reason I would ever want a piston AR is if I were going to run a can. Otherwise, my AR has run just fine with DI.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks for the input,think I will hold off on the piston upper. Look around for a diffrent barrel maybe.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Something wrong with the M&P barrel?I shoot M&Ps and can't find a flaw,mine are bad a$$.Just curious.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

gas piston AR's are nice but you do have to do some changes to the lower to keep from having bolt carrier tilt. Look at how the Patriot Ordnance Factory AR15's are built. Pay close attention to the buffer tube and how far it threads up into the lower receiver. POF-USA also runs a roller cam pin on the BCG to reduce the drag as the action cycles. The reinforced buffer tube is the most important part though. PWS also has an Enhanced Buffer Tube, a few versions (different material) IIRC.

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_3_126/526678_PWS_andamp__POF_Enhanced_Buffer_Tube_Review.html

shows the differences in the POF and PWS buffer tubes. PWS is nice with the QD studs built in on the sides, but I run a noveske qd end plate anyways and the POF is cheaper. Either will solve the tilt issue with gas piston.

Most people wouldn't notice any differences between gas piston and DI for how the ar15 acts other than the gas piston runs cooler and cleaner as you are no longer directing gas directly into the BCG, it's exhausted through the exhaust port part of the gas piston forward of the receiver. Like someone mentioned, running a silencer would be one big reason to run gas piston. Another would be to keep the action running cleaner and cooler if you are running tons of ammo through it. Not that there is an issue with DI. If you want a gas piston to fiddle with, don't let the "issues" scare you....


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Like some said, what is wrong with your barrel, If you are just want to change barrel I have a new DD crom. line M-4 pro. 1/7 never been put on any thing.JUst got it 2-weeks ago have been hard to find. 225.00 Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I know I'm gona catch some flak over this but... Nothing is wrong with it,I have put quite a few rounds through her steel and brass and not one hickup. I just sold a rifle of mine and now have some money to burn, so I was gona put some after market stuff on just to make it even better. Even thought about buying a BCM bolt carrier,and keep the factory as a spare.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

If you are wanting something new why don,t you look at a CMMG 22 top for your lower just got one it is the best thing I have did for as something to shoot and is cheap to shoot compared to 223 ammo. JUst my 2 cents jj


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I had thought about that, pretty sad man my age acting like a little kid that has money burning a hole in his pocket when it comes to guns.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Yea Right*



ruger1 said:


> I had thought about that, pretty sad man my age acting like a little kid that has money burning a hole in his pocket when it comes to guns.


Sad, yea real Sad, if it wern't for the kid in all of our burning pockets there would only be 3 guns sold a week! I remember younger days when I would spend my whole months lunch money on a new pistol or something like it.:no:


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I got mine from dixe here on the form, I think he has some more going in,might give him a call, don,t worry about that hole in your pocket, just try and spend it more wisely, that comes with age, wish I would just learn that. just my 25 cents jj


----------

